
Ask HN: What is the best email you got from a recruiter? - aml183
I&#x27;m a recruiter and looking for inspiration. What is the best email you ever got from a third-party or corporate recruiter.
======
0xbadf00d
You're hired at the market rate you specified :)

~~~
aml183
lol

